# Passt die Hope E4 auf das AM v4 ?



## Ro_bby (5. Februar 2016)

Hey, ich hab im pinkbike Forum gesehen, dass jemand geschrieben aht der E4 Sattel würde nicht hinten auf das Commencal passen, weil er zu dick ist. Mit einem 203mm Adapter könnte es schon gehen.

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich wollte mein v4 nächste woche aufbauen und hab eigentlich geplant hinten eine 183er scheibe zu fahren..

LG Rob


----------



## der freed (8. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab bei mir eine MT7 verbaut, die passt eigentlich nicht, egal ob 160, 180 oder 203mm. Musste am Sattel etwas Material wegnehmen das es passt. Wird bei der Hope ähnliche sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (8. Februar 2016)

Fahr die Hope V2, die passt


----------



## Ro_bby (8. Februar 2016)

Habs gerade mit dem 203er C Adapter meiner Gabel ausprobiert, das passt der Hope E4 dann auf jeden fall, werde also einfach eine 203er fahren!
183er passt überhaupt nicht, und 160er würde wahrscheinlich auch passen; nur so als generelle Info, falls mal jemand über den Thrad stolpern sollte


----------



## Seppl- (27. Februar 2016)

Und passt die Hope? Möchte auch bremsen wechseln, weis nich nicht wohin der Weg geht!


----------



## marv100 (28. Februar 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren. 
Wollte die bei mir auch verbauen


----------



## DocThrasher (29. Februar 2016)

Vergleicht doch die Maße der V2 (Sattel) mit der E4 / V4 ...


----------



## marv100 (29. Februar 2016)

Finde leider keine Maßen von beiden Sätteln.


----------



## DocThrasher (1. März 2016)

V4 Sattel, 45mm ohne Entlüftungsschraube mit Abdeckung, mit 50mm

Hab´s mal im HOPE Forum erfragt


----------



## marv100 (1. März 2016)

Danke DocThrasher:-D


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (7. März 2016)

Passt, aber nur mit 200mm Scheiben, wegen dem Horizontalen Versatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marv100 (7. März 2016)

Hab jetzt Hinten die X2 und vorne e4 
Gefällt mir besser vom bremsen her.


----------



## Diddo (24. April 2017)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Fahr die Hope V2, die passt



203 oder 183mm Scheibe?


----------



## marv100 (24. April 2017)

183 mm


----------

